# Trip to Lake Garda



## martinsilverfox (Jul 24, 2010)

Can anyone advise me of the best route to Lake Garda in a motorhome. Possibly a different route back to see different places. 
Any recommendations of places to see on route. Want to do it in a three week period.


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

We've just come back from that area. Have a look at our blog to see if you fancy some of the places we visited. It might spark some ideas and whet your appetite.

Lesley


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Garda*

Hi

How about something like

Calais - Lille - Dunkerque - Mons - Arlon - Luxemourg - Metz - Nancy - Charmes - Bussang - Basle - Lucerne - Chiasso - Milano - Garda for the outward. Stops could be Luxembourg or Metz, then a site on Lucerne or Lugano.

Return - drive up the east side of the Lake, then northwards towards Austria and a trip to Innsbruck, then into Switzerland or Germany

Lots of options really.

Do you prefer campsites or aires for example?

Do you mind paying tolls or are you like me - avoid as many as possible.

Russell


----------

